# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Профессиональные услуги хакеров на заказ

## acontinent

Встречался с девушкой три года, но не оформляли свои отношения. И сейчас я рад, что тянул со «штампом в паспорте», т.к. проверку на верность она как-то не прошла.
Всё началось полгода назад, когда девушка стала поздно возвращаться домой. Я и сам нередко задерживаюсь, поэтому почти каждый раз она была дома к моему приходу. На вопрос о том, что изменилось, она сказала, что полный завал на работе. А потом вдруг она решила записаться в фитнес-клуб. Я бы даже поверил, если бы не прочие признаки, например внезапно появившаяся скрытность.
Запароленный телефон посмотреть не мог, да и носила она его постоянно при себе, чего также не было раньше. Таким образом решил нанять хакера, нашел специалиста на сайте xakerkey.ru. Решиться на это мне было трудно, было чувство, что делаю что-то неправильно и следить за человеком нехорошо. Но решил попробовать, тем более что цены на услугу не такие большие. На данном сайте вы можете заказать взлом почты, удалить информацию с интернета и т.д.
Довольно быстро хакеру удалось взломать инстаграм, он дал мне удаленный доступ. После консультации, я смог полностью прочитать переписку, и быстро обнаружил измену.
Скандалы устраивать не стал, а попросту показал ей удаленный доступ к телефону и переписку. Сначала упрекала в слежке, а потом начала оправдываться, что ей хочется замуж, и раз я не спешил, она искала альтернативу. На этом и разошлись.
Услугой в целом остался очень доволен, хоть этот опыт и оказался связан с негативными эмоциями и депресняком. Но зато я знаю, что это реально работает, хотя раньше в хакерские штуки не верил.
Ниже контактные данные профессионала, если кого-то интересует: 




- [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
- https://xakerkey.ru/topic/110

----------

